# Mag acuh programmiern



## .dH. (16. August 2001)

Also hi,

Hab irgendwie kein Plan vom Programmieren...

Will jetzt aber mal einsteigen, da wollt ich fragen, welche Sprache da am leichtesten/besten ist! 

Hab da vielleicht irgendwie an Visual C++ gedacht oder so?!???

need help
thx


----------



## Maximka (16. August 2001)

*kA*

Also wenn du garkeine Ahnung vom Proggen hast,
dann ist Pascal-aehnliche Sprache Delphi am besten.
Da diese sprechend ist,
d.h. du kannst den code lesen wie ein Buch.

Sonst aber ist C++ auch sehr verbreitet.


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (16. August 2001)

*WAs willst du denn machen?*

Hoi!

Bei der Wahl der Sprache ist es auch immer sehr wichtig, was du machen willst!
Delphi empfiehlt sich zB sehr, wenn du viel mit Datenbanken arbeitest. Du kannst in Delphi ohne eine einzige Zeile Quellcode zu schreiben eine Datenbank Application schreiben. 
Die Delphi Syntax ist zwar sehr leicht zu lesen, aber dafür ist der Umstieg auf eine C angelehnte Syntax dann um so schwerer.
Es bleibt aner letztendlich deine Wahl, ob du Delphi, C++, Java (nicht zu empfehlen) oder gar VB (auf gar keinen Fall zu empfehlen!!) rpgrammieren willst. Am beseten wäre es wohl, Pascal bzw. Delphi zu lernen und wenn du das ein weing kannst, dich en bissl mit Java Script auseinander zu setzen, nur damit du auch die C angelehnte Syntax kennen lernst und dich nicht total in die intuitive Syntax von Delphi verrennst.

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## .dH. (16. August 2001)

Hab mal angefange mit Visualc++, aber wie des halt so ist... Da hat man mal keine Zeit oder Lust und beschäftigt sich zu wenig damit, dann geht die Lust verloren! Jetzt bin ich aber wild entschlossen:-[ 

Ich denk ich werd glecih mal wieder in c++ anfange, da hab ich auch die Umgebung dazu...

Aber wie fängt man am besten an?


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (16. August 2001)

*Aller Anfang ist schwer...*

Hoi!

Wenn du eine Sprache richtig lernen willst, dann bist du mit ein paar Tutorials aus dem Netz nicht bedient. Kaufe dir ein Buch zu C++. Natürlich ein Einsteigerfrundliches und benutze das. Es kostet zwar rel. viel (ca 80 bis 100 DM) aber die Investition wird sich lohnen!

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## Jack (17. August 2001)

Ich hab auch mal angefangen c++ zu lernen aber habs dann leider aufgegeben irgendwie war das zu kompliziert dann. Aber tät gern wieder anfangen kann mir jemand villeicht ne adresse fürn tut posten


----------



## Soul710 (14. September 2001)

Also, ich hab in der Schule Delphi, wir sind jetzt im 2. Jahr. Wir hatten leider das Pech das unsere LehrerIN kein Plan hatte. Ich hab mir ein Buch gekauft, "delphi 5 lernen" ISBN = 3 8273 1571 9. Das ist gut für einsteiger, bald war ich besser als unsere Lehrerin. Ich konnte aber halt nur so langweilige Rechnungen oder so machen, also keine Hammerprogramme. Das beste was ich gemacht hab war ein Programm, bei dem man eine Funktion eingibt, die dann in ein Schaubild eingetragen wird. Das ganze konnte man drucken. Wobei der Parser den man für die Funktionseingabe gebraucht hat nicht von mir war  Wir sind dann nur bis zu den Funktionen gekommen im Unterricht, war also eher lasch.


Jetzt lerne ich gerade ein bisschen C++, da ich später mal Informatik studier und in die Richtung Spieleentwicklung gehen will. Und dafür ist Delphi eben nix. Ich hab mir ein Buch gekauft "Jetzt lerne ich Spieleprogrammierung mit VC++ und DirectX" ISBN =3 8272 5977 0.
Im ersten Teil dieses Buches geht es nur um VC++, also Grundlagen. Im zweiten Teil kommt dann die Spielprogrammierung und DirectX dazu.

Beide Bücher haben 50DM gekostet, bei beiden war 1 CD dabei mit allen Programmen die im Buch besprochen werden. Auf der CD vom C++ Buch sind ausserdem VC++ 6.0 Autorenversion, Programme zum kreieren von Musik, Grafiken usw.

Delphi bietet meiner Meinung nach einen sehr einfachen einstieg, ist auch einfach zu verstehen. Dafür kann man damit weniger machen. C++ bietet viel mehr Möglichkeiten, ist auch verbreiter. Dafür ist es auch viel komplexer, aber nicht unbedingt viel schwerer. Beide Bücher sind gut und einfach geschrieben, leicht zu verstehen. Du solltest dir überlegen was du programmieren willst, und dann entscheiden was dafür die beste Sprache ist.


----------



## Jack (16. September 2001)

Mich interresiert das Thema Spieleprogrammierung auch sehr und wollte mir schon das selbe Buch kaufen was du hast!!! Kannst du mir sagen ob man den Sotff ohne probleme versteht wenn man schon ein wenig C++ und VC++ kann??? Und auf welcher C++ version baut das ganze auf??? 


Sconmal im Vorraus DANKE!!!


----------



## Skelett2k (16. September 2001)

ich hab als ich 9 war 2 bücher vom flohmarkt geschenkt gekriegt + nen c 64 emulator das eine hieß mein erstes c 64 programm und das 2. mein zweites c 64 programm


als ich 10 war hab ich auf der windows 95 cd qbasic gefunden und die meisten befehle vom c64 basic v2 waren 1:1 übernommen

mit 11 bin ich auf quick basic umgestiegen weil ich auch exe anwendungen haben wollte...

nu mit 13 fange ich gerade (seit 2 tagen) mit visual basic an, was ein großer schritt war denn die einfachen basic befehle wurden stark verändert und viel kompliezierter......

langsam fuchs ich mich ein


----------



## Basilisk (16. September 2001)

Jetzt lerne ich Spieleprogrammierung mit VC++ und DirectX hab ich mir grade (vor 10 minuten) bei Amazon bestellt. Bin beruhigt das es kein fehlgriff ist 

Ich hab auch noch 4 andre Bücher zu C++ aber die warn mir zu kopmpliziert und zu "langwierig". (hab das Game Programming Starterter Kit da sind 3 "Bücher" dabei und eins hab ich mir selbst gekauft)


----------



## Kepman (17. September 2001)

waaaaah geil programmieren 

Ja nur...
ich glaube ich bin noch größerer Einsteiger als der Thread-Öffner hier  

Ich hatte mal was mit Turbo-Pascal zu tun und naja ein paar Schleifen etc.
Aber mich würde C++ interessieren, da ich gut in html,css und sowas bin.

Gibts denn C++ irgendwo im Net zu haben? So bisschen gekrackt oder **legal? :-[ 
Ich bekomm das Programm sonst nirgendwo her ;(( 

Und ein paar Tut wären auch krass


----------



## Kepman (17. September 2001)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeem 

frage habe ich mir so eben selbst beantwortet.
Jop hab das Proggri im Download (5.01 von Borland)
Ist das die Aktuelle und wo ist der unterschied zu neueren Versionen?
Andere Befehle?
Ja und wie fange ich jez am besten an?


----------

